
Minecraft link to net's biggest botnet - manojr
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38678466
======
herbst
So the link is that someone claimed he got attacked and claimed as well that
someone bragged about that attack? No proof or anything? I kind of miss what
the article is trying to say honestly.

